# FOR FREE: River stones/rock FOR SALE: Manzanita branch



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all,

*FOR FREE *

PICK UP only for the rocks unless you take it with the wood.

1) Assortment of polished semiprecious stones and river rocks, as well as a slab and rock that make a good shelter for plecos. FREE!

*FOR SALE*:

Manzanita wood.

$15 for a long, low piece


















Any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

PM sent to you


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

FF: tub of gravel, Riccia FS: River stones/rock, Manzanita branches


Your ad is for free but yet you have prices for the wood. This is misleading.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> *FF*: tub of gravel, Riccia *FS*: River stones/rock, Manzanita branches
> 
> Your ad is for free but yet you have prices for the wood. This is misleading.


Looks like there's two ads in one. The tub of gravel and riccia are free while the river stones and manzanita are for sale.

The FF and FS parts should probably be bolded or spaced out more to better distinguish them.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

vdub said:


> Looks like there's two ads in one. The tub of gravel and riccia are free while the river stones and manzanita are for sale.
> 
> The FF and FS parts should probably be bolded or spaced out more to better distinguish them.


I completely missed the FS in the ad. My bad.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

There ya go. For all the people who tend to skim ads, now you guys will know exactly what I'm giving away and what I'm selling. Forum rules dictate that I can't have multiple threads open in this subforum.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

TGIF bump.....


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump....bump...bump....


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Update-new piece of wood added.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

bump once again....may be able to meet people somewhere since I've a car now. Make me a proposition on that wood.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A PM has been sent.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

BUMP...new stuff added.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

No one wants free sand? Sheesh!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

update bump......


----------

